
House passes surveillance bill after rare bipartisan deal - psychanarch
https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/11/politics/fisa-deal-house-vote/index.html
======
dsfyu404ed
>The reauthorization includes a ban on the collection of GPS and cell phone
site location data under Section 215, as well as a five-year limitation for
the government to retain most of the materials it collects under the
authorities. And the bill requires the government to notify individuals if it
plans to use information collected under Section 215 against them.

>The measure also formally ends the National Security Agency's bulk phone
collection data program that was stopped last year.

Without clear "if X then Y" clauses for the case where the government does not
follow its own laws then these causeless are meaningless. Without consequences
the TLAs will keep violating the law.

------
hurricanetc
Good to know that the only thing that can get the two parties to work together
is invasive, constitution violating, spying legislation.

Hooray for bipartisanship.

